# Procharger Help



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I recently had a P-1 Procharger installed on my 05 GTO. Only used it once or twice since install.
Took it for a ride yesterday and noticed that my A/C only blows air from the defroster area. NO air comes from other vent locations. I opend the hood and found one of the vaccume lines [ controls AC vent location ] was not plugged in. The Normal place for this is to be connected to the back on the intake manifold. New vaccume line for the P-1 now use that location.

Does anyone know where this line should now be connected.
I did try to tap in to the vaccume line for the P-1 and the A/C control will function but I get a vaccume leak detected with my A/F gauge


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> I recently had a P-1 Procharger installed on my 05 GTO. Only used it once or twice since install.
> Took it for a ride yesterday and noticed that my A/C only blows air from the defroster area. NO air comes from other vent locations. I opend the hood and found one of the vaccume lines [ controls AC vent location ] was not plugged in. The Normal place for this is to be connected to the back on the intake manifold. *New vaccume line for the P-1 now use that location.*
> 
> Does anyone know where this line should now be connected.
> I did try to tap in to the vaccume line for the P-1 and the A/C control will function but I get a vaccume leak detected with my A/F gauge


All I would do is buy a tee and splice into the new line that the supercharger uses.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> All I would do is buy a tee and splice into the new line that the supercharger uses.


I tried that but then my A/F gauge shows a drop in mixture and the car starts to run rough. It does make my A/C vent positions work. There is another vaccume line on the passanger side of the intake manifold along the Fuel rail area. I may try to tap into that


----------

